

Show HN: I Wrote CSS and JavaScript Style Guides - bevacqua
https://github.com/bevacqua/css

======
kagamine
First thing I noticed, because it's first on the list, was namespaces. Very
good to use ddl-this-list as you suggest an dthis is what I do, but it breaks
in Angular when using, iirc, ng-show & hide and ng-if. I had to use camelCase
in those instances because angular was (excuse the accent) all like: "errur!
wha't up with that iwas totally expecting a :". So no dashes for you.

The examples under Languages -> bad;

1\. isn't style, it's a typo, as you know Foo (letter 'oh') isn't valid hex.

2\. I disagree, I have used a framework where I had a block of 25 selectors I
was setting a single style on, so no I don't want that to take up 27 lines.

3\. I don't see the problem, because you should use the hex value? Meh.

"Use a single space after the colon" \- please let the visual studio team in
on this one, please.

